# how do you make no-boil lasagna noodles?



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

We ALL like lasagna, but boiling the noodles first is a pain. A LITERAL pain is getting the slippery noodles out of the boiling water without breaking them or getting splashed with boiling water.

After the noodles are rolled out, could they be baked, perhaps?


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

Are you talking about homemade lasagna noodles? I have never made lasagna with homemade, but what I do with store bought noodles is to assemble my lasagna the day before with uncooked noodles, add a little extra sauce (I also criss cross my layers...the lasagna stays together much better when serving) then cover my pan with foil and refrigerate overnight and bake it the next day.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

There are deep pasta pots with and an insert with holes to boil or steam, remove insert when done, less breakage that way?


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I haven't done it yet but could you just assemble your lasagna with the raw pasta dough and bake?

I tried cooking my pasta dough and assembling the lasagna then baking but it had way too much water even after an hour in the oven. 

I've heard of some rather complex methods but also interested in the replies!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My wife buys the regular dry, hard lasagna noodles from the store (Creamettes or Barilla brand).

She assembles the lasagna using the dry noodles right out of the package and then bakes it. The noodles in the finished lasagna are soft just as if they were boiled prior to making the lasagna.


----------



## Clayjunky (Nov 23, 2016)

Terri said:


> We ALL like lasagna, but boiling the noodles first is a pain. A LITERAL pain is getting the slippery noodles out of the boiling water without breaking them or getting splashed with boiling water.
> 
> After the noodles are rolled out, could they be baked, perhaps?



^^*** CabinFever says-You can make lasagna with uncooked boxed noodles and can't tell difference--so if yours are freshly rolled out, should be fantastic.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

You're SUPPOSED to cook the noodles first?

Mon (I never knew that!)


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

OK, the next time I feel like making lasagna I will try these suggestions. Because I hate handling the slippery, hot, breakable noodles!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Just use a bit more liquid than usual and let it bake around 15 minutes longer. I've never used homemade, but I don't see where it would be any different than using store bought.


----------



## donrae (Nov 13, 2015)

Another vote for straight out of the box. Sometimes I buy the "oven ready", sometimes just the regular. 

Same for stuffed manicotti. I don't cook that first, too much of a pain. Easy to stuff the uncooked pasta, then freeze. Thaw, put in pan, pour sauce over. Cover with foil and bake. 

Not sure how it would work with home made, but I'd give it a try using raw and see how it goes.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

donrae said:


> Another vote for straight out of the box. Sometimes I buy the "oven ready", sometimes just the regular.
> 
> Same for stuffed manicotti. I don't cook that first, too much of a pain. Easy to stuff the uncooked pasta, then freeze. Thaw, put in pan, pour sauce over. Cover with foil and bake.
> 
> Not sure how it would work with home made, but I'd give it a try using raw and see how it goes.


What a great idea to freeze the stuffed, uncooked manicotti! Why have I never thought of doing this?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I just boil regular noodles, drain them, and rinse in cold water. They're easy to handle that way.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

The grocery store sells "oven ready noodles" with directions on the box. I always use them. They're common enough that the Food Lion store brand even has them. Store brands never innovate, but emulate. They also have the Muellers and Barilla oven ready at our stores here. No idea which brands they use where you live, but I'm sure they are available.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I am not sure but it sounded like the OP was making their pasta from scratch. It's a little different with fresh dough as opposed to dry lasagna noodles out of the box. I could be wrong?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah, I think you're right, the "rolled out" would indicate homemade. I didn't catch on first reading.


----------



## LisaBug (Oct 13, 2002)

In 'Pasta Tecnica' they boil the fresh noodles then into cold water, dry them off and then you can put the dish together and wait up to a day to cook. Talk about tender noodles!

Why not try a small pan of the raw noodles if you're cooking right away. They do grow some (like an inch and a half lengthwise) so not sure what would happen if they were baked instead. 

Don't you just pour the boiling water and noodles into a colander and then into cold water before draining again? It's how I've always done it.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

This is probably not a good place and to promote the Indiana Fudge and Lazagna Testing Laboratory, is it? 

I have found no one who makes Lazagna that I could not fully enjoy. Rolling out the noodles in a little noodle maker or just a rolling pin is fun and relaxing. You can precook some of the noodles for Lazagna, or just start building. For immediate gratification, cut a couple with a drink glass and stuff with a spoon full of cheese, fine chopped or ground meat and toss in a pan of water, or waiting hot butter, olive oil or a simple sauce with tomatoes...what ever you have for fast little round or square Raviolis. Fun! Can't lose. They are right on the way.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

It was one of those truly wonderful moments in life when I discovered that dry lasagna noodles, straight out of the box, could be layered with the cheese and meat sauce and baked and they would come out even better than if I'd boiled them first.

I don't make lasagna noodles, but I have used fresh ones from the market and I simply layer them right out of the package and bake the lasagna. It comes out great even though the directions on the fresh noodles says to boil it first.

Pre-cooking lasagna noodles is not necessary.


----------

